# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Any experience with the Coburn HPE-910 or NO/DAC QM-X3?

## allanon

We're motivated to replace our Briot Alta Pro with another edger before parts become hard to find.  We want something fast, drills, has minimal retouching, and so easy a caveman could do it.  We're probably 90%+ polycarb, so we're hard on our wheels and bits.  Anyone have experience with the Coburn HPE-910 or National Optronics QM-X3?

Thanks!

----------


## dima

Hi, I think you have to ask yourself... "I want the same thing like Alta Pro or I want improve????" hpe is a very good machine, qmmx3 is a different technology, drycut.

If you want improve speed and drill you can also go to a Mei ezfit (there is a version with no block needed also)

I think the Hpe was more easy/less training needed than qmx3 and mei ezfit because is a traditional edger

----------


## allanon

> Hi, I think you have to ask yourself... "I want the same thing like Alta Pro or I want improve????" hpe is a very good machine, qmmx3 is a different technology, drycut.
> 
> If you want improve speed and drill you can also go to a Mei ezfit (there is a version with no block needed also)
> 
> I think the Hpe was more easy/less training needed than qmx3 and mei ezfit because is a traditional edger



Thank you, dima!  I appreciate those insights.  We looked at an EZFit and they're double the Coburn/Huvitz or even the upgrade Briot Attitude 2.  I suspect the qmx3 is just below the EZFit in cost.  Thankful to have a flexible space for wet or dry systems.

----------


## dima

> Thank you, dima!  I appreciate those insights.  We looked at an EZFit and they're double the Coburn/Huvitz or even the upgrade Briot Attitude 2.  I suspect the qmx3 is just below the EZFit in cost.  Thankful to have a flexible space for wet or dry systems.


 :Smile:  :Smile:  your welcome, I think drycut is the future.

I remember now that if you are looking for drycut you can ask to santinelli for xtimer se1 or optotek for its dry  edger (but I do not know anything about those machine nor quality or price in comparison of qmx3)

----------


## lensmanmd

> Thank you, dima!  I appreciate those insights.  We looked at an EZFit and they're double the Coburn/Huvitz or even the upgrade Briot Attitude 2.  I suspect the qmx3 is just below the EZFit in cost.  Thankful to have a flexible space for wet or dry systems.


The EZFit will recoup the investment in no time, esp the NBL version.  Much more robust and cleaner finish than the Q.  We use both, and each have its merits and downsides.

----------


## Fluegge Optical

*I can tell you first hand to stray away from the QMX3...This is a problematic machine, the "hood" is up most of the time, slow, and expensive to keep running!
Glenn*

----------

